# new porch roof to existing home



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)

A friend of mine asked me to redo her porch. I said Ok. Now on top of that she wants a roof put over the porch. the porch is easy, and I have done roofs before but I want to see if im doing this right. It also might sound choppy.
The basic dimensions are 5 x 8 for the porch. I am going to support the roof with 4x4 attached to footings. The house has an existing gable roof. I am going to attach the new roof on the peek side. I am going to use 2x6 as roof joist. I am going take off the existing siding and attach the 2 first roof joists to the house (do i attach the directly under the facia on the existing roof?) Then I am going to start framing off of there. I am going to place 1/2 plywood and then paper then the shingles. What do i do up against the house to avoid water buildup? 

Like i said choppy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

This all seems like very simple framing work for an experienced carpenter. If you are seeking such basic advice, you might be over your head and wind up doing a disservice to your friend.

Do you know what a header board is?

Can you determine the angles needed to be cut on the rafters?

Do you know how to replace siding?

Do you know how to break sheet metal counter flashings or roof to wall angled apron flashings?

First, determine if you are capable of providing the project for the friend and that you will not be costing her extra money down the road if it has to be redone correctly.

Ed


----------



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)

To answer your questions, I know its simple and not to hard but i want make sure i am going in the right direction. Header board carries the weight of the structural load.
Angles are not problem to cut. 
Removal and replacing siding not a problem.
i have done a little flashing before.
I want to and will do this job 100% correctly, thats why I read and ask questions and if i get stuck i always call in a professional to put me in the right direction. I am not the type of person that would do a job just for money, I do it because of the I enjoy it and like making things. If you cant do it right dont do it.........................
I will post a picture later on.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay that was a good enough answer.

After you post your photos, I will check back with you with a response or ask a framer to come over here to reply.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

headers(actually support girders-headers refers to support beam typically over a window or doorway)should be placed on the bearing wall(found by removing existing fascia board and going between rafters) on one side and a support post on the outside edge,be sure to brace the support posts,until they are connected in place w/the framing(and have proper footings)the best looking way would be to make the gable roof of the porch tie into the existing roof line(otherwise on a 1 story you wouldn`t have proper headroom),lots +lots of other details,like shingle removal,setting up ridge beam,setting plates(2x6) on roof to terminate valley rafters,rafter setup,crossbracing w/2x4s to stabilize and create soffit area.............like ed said a lot of work!


----------



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I would want to extend the roofline of the front roof for 1 side of the gable,run a 2x6 down for the angle of the other side roof line,remove the siding that will connect w/the roof line,frame it,run a strip of iceshield turned up the wall,install stepflashing and reinstall the siding you removed,on the left side ,remove shingles to their existing seams,and install new shingles from there to new roof`s rake edge(allow for 1"overhang),note on the left the pine rake board should be removed so you can cister to the existing 2x6 fir rafter,put 2 extra support posts against the wall also,so you can run the headers from the house out and they`ll be supported w/out cutting into the house walls


----------

